# MOEBIUS B9 LS Robot Build



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Greetings!
Over the holiday's I bought the MOEBIUS B9 Robot kit.

After finishing my Klingon D7 kit, I thought i would start some prelimanary work on what looks to be one highly accurate and thought out rendition of the bubble headed booby from the gentlemen at MOEBIUS.

After washing all of the plastic/Vinyl parts of the kit in warm soapy water, I went about clean up of the various peices/Trimming , lLight sanding with an Exacto & Sand paper.

These few pix are just some minor dry fitting before and after priming the torso, And one half of the tread section.

Will continue to post updates as the kit gets closer to being finished.
After puttying the seams of the Torso and the half tread section, I sanded and gave them a light coat of primer.

There are a few small spots throughout that i need to apply a bit more putty/Sand.(No big deal.)

I also applied some of that Dupli-Color vynil spray to the legs & Arms.
Later, Will spray them with a few coats of Tamiya light gunmetal gray to gave a light metallic look that the third season hero B9 costumed arms and legs seemed to have. (To me anyway)

Below, Just a dry fitting of a few parts to get fammiliar with final assembly with glue.
I used some sandpaper to lightly scuff up the vynil legs to add a little bit of tooth, pryer to appling that gray paint.

Thanks for looking!

After seamwork/primering.
I still need to do more light seam touchup.



For anyone interested in that vynil spray, Here is what to look for. It's available at Advanced auto.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

There..That looks better!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Not much progress yet as i'm still waiting for some of my primary paint to arrive, As well as a fresh can of primer.

I just wanted to post a few more pictures to show the excellent parts fit of this kit.

Still need to sand and most likely fill a bit more to the tread section seamlines.
Will continue the thread in a few days after more progress.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I ended up picking up some of that textered paint and tested it out on the torso.

It looks pretty good up close, And am going to let it dry over night before i apply the Tamiya Aluminum spray.

After that cures up, I'll spray on some dullcoat to seal the finish up.
I also applied that Tamiya rattle can light gun mettle to the legs and arms.

Unfortunately, even after applying that vinyl spray before painting,One small section at the top right side of the legs started to lightly flake..So, i'll have to touch it up and spray on the dull coat to legs & Arms.

I'm hoping as this model will just be sitting in stasis on a shelf the dull coat will help protect the finish from any other flaking.

MOEBIUS had their reason's for molding the legs and arms of this kit in vinyl, But it would have been nicer to work with and paint the parts in styrene.

Overall, This is a VERY nice and acurate kit though and i can't thank MOEBIUS enough for producing it!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

A few more shots of the torso with that textered coating prior to final coat of Aliminum silver/DullCoat.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are a few more progress pictures of the toso and legs after paint was applied.
Sorry about the destraction's, But i have limited space right now.

I applied the textered paint as an undercoating and i think it turned out great.

The pictures bring a lot of glare to the torso's finish due to the camera flash, But in person both the torso and leg section's have been dullcoated.

I really haven't expierianced much paint flaking on the top leg sections except 
one very small aria located top right side which seems to flake lcontinuosly after touch up's, And i think if i scuff it up & retouch the section with a bit of primer/paint, It should hold up as the kit will just be in stasis/Display.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

more soon.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I had some free time last night, So finished primering/Painting the remainder of the parts except the treads, And chest plate controls.

I no longer have any local hobby shops in my area, So have to purchase most of my supplies by mail order. (Thanks MegaHobby!! You never let me down.)

Once my Tamiya clear colors and dark gray paints arrive later in the week, I'll finish any other detailing & Touch up work and start final assembly. (Right now the Robot is still just dry fitted.)

MOEBIUS really did their homework on this kit and it shows.
this is a lovely and highly detailed kit of my favorite robot.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

HAPPY ST> PADDY'S EVERYONE!





Here are some new shots of this nearly completed robot kit.
I still need to glue & Properly align the top torso section, Paint up the power pack and add the little microphone & switch to the front mid torso section.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

A few more & Will upload more pix when fully completed.











All for now.
I can't believe how acurate to the original LIS Robot this kit is after being assembled.
The MOEBIUS guy's did their homework, And it shows.

Great easy to assemble kit & Great box artwork.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Here are a few more pictures after major torso parts and the bubble top have been glued together.

I cleaned up the power pack & primed it, So it will be ready to paint as soon as i manage to hunt down the various bottled paints.



As much as i would have liked to have added a lighting system to this build, The funds just wern't there at this time.
Eventually i would like to do a lighted first season version of this kit.

Right now this will have to do.







The LIS robot hanging out with a few of his equally famouse freinds!



Side view of Robot with soon to be painted power pack as it is being test fitted.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

One last shot for now.
All comments welcome, And thank's for viewing!:thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

An absolutely beautiful build of my favorite robot ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you very much!
The Lost In Space Robot was & Is my all time favorite robot hands down, And when i heard that this kit was being released..I knew i had to build one.

Actually, I have two kits & The next one will be a rendition of the first season robot, Hopefully with some lighting.


Robert Kinashita the LS robot's desiner was a genious, And he not only gave us the bubbleheaded booby, But Robby as well.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thanks again for the kind words regarding my robot.






Oh dear..Marooned on another wretched planet.
Ohhh what's to become of me!? What's that behind that boulder booby? SAVE ME YOU COWARDLY CLUMP!!

A shot of the completed power pack.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

A few more.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

A couple more.





Due to the lack of lighting in this kit, The decals on the chest buttons are hard to see..But i did in fact manage to apply & seal those little buggers in.
Maby i can get a better front torso closeup next time.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

How is the paint on the legs and arms holding up?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I didn't light my first season or second/third season builds either. To make the chest lights pop a bit more, I painted the back of the clear part white, so there was not a dark void behind the transparent color on the buttons and lights.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

liskorea317 said:


> How is the paint on the legs and arms holding up?


The paint on the arms and legs is holding up just fine.

The only major headache that i had with the legs were when i went to attach the waist to the leg assembly.

There was one little spot at the top right bellow of the front leg section that wrinkled a bit..And i mean 
VERY small.

I was able to touch that up with a brush, And really is not noticable.

I don't know what type of paint you are using, But i think whatever you use, If you scuff the vinyl parts a little before painting with some medium sandpaper, The paint will adhire to both arms and legs. ( at least way better than applying the paint bare.)

My vinyl parts were very oily, So before i did anything i let them soak for about an hour in warm soapy water.

I was able to attach the arms with no flaking at all.

I took some medium sandpaper and sanded the torso arm openings, And then 
Used the vinyl moldings at the ends of both the arms, And gently pulled each of the arms into the sockets.

I didn't want to just push them into place as flaking could happen.

Bottom line though, They are holding up just fine And i have been handling the kit quite a bit,Especially during taking pix.

As far as i'm concernd unless the parts are really handled roughly, They will be allright.:thumbsup:

Here is a closer look at the front waist section, And after touch up/Dullcoating is very hard to notice anything.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

RSN said:


> I didn't light my first season or second/third season builds either. To make the chest lights pop a bit more, I painted the back of the clear part white, so there was not a dark void behind the transparent color on the buttons and lights.


RSN, Thank you for the tip about the chest lights.

I pretty much based this version on the third season Robot and already sealed the torso up, But if i in fact build another unlighted kit( Second season) Will do just that.:thumbsup:

Do you have a link to your Robot builds?
Would love to view your builds, I don't remember seeing them posted.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

spocks beard said:


> RSN, Thank you for the tip about the chest lights.
> 
> I pretty much based this version on the third season Robot and already sealed the torso up, But if i in fact build another unlighted kit( Second season) Will do just that.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Here is my season 1 build:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=419315&highlight=rsn

Season 2/3:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=422945&highlight=robinson+robot


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

RSN said:


> Here is my season 1 build:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=419315&highlight=rsn
> 
> Season 2/3:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=422945&highlight=robinson+robot


Wow! Thank you for posting those links, I'm glad i had a chance to check both of your Robot builds.

Very clever making use of the retracted arms on that 1st season build, And the extended arms on the second season bubble headed booby.

Beautiful work on both Robots, And like you, My model will only be sitting on a display shelf, So no worries about cracking/Flaking of the vinyl parts.:thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

spocks beard said:


> Wow! Thank you for posting those links, I'm glad i had a chance to check both of your Robot builds.
> 
> Very clever making use of the retracted arms on that 1st season build, And the extended arms on the second season bubble headed booby.
> 
> Beautiful work on both Robots, And like you, My model will only be sitting on a display shelf, So no worries about cracking/Flaking of the vinyl parts.:thumbsup:


Thank you for the kind words. Your build is spot on as well.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

It's a fabulous kit; one that I hope to soon build. Yours came out as great as everyone else's I've seen posted here. They're all so meticulous and precise --I wish I had a steadier hand to paint the minute details.

Spocksbeard, I noticed in one of your pictures you had a REMCO Robot in the background. Just for kicks and giggles, could you post a picture of the two Robots side by side?


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Dave in RI said:


> It's a fabulous kit; one that I hope to soon build. Yours came out as great as everyone else's I've seen posted here. They're all so meticulous and precise --I wish I had a steadier hand to paint the minute details.
> 
> Spocksbeard, I noticed in one of your pictures you had a REMCO Robot in the background. Just for kicks and giggles, could you post a picture of the two Robots side by side?


Thanks for the kind words on my build.
i'm currently out of town, But will post a couple of pix of the Remco & Moebius kit together when i return in another day.:thumbsup:

I have a couple LIS robots including the Franklin Mint robot, And the moebius kit blows them all away.
Well the Franklin Mint Robot comes in second.

Dave in RI, Here ya go.
As far as accuracy goes, There is NO comparison between the old REMCO robot & The new MOEBIOUS kit.

Still the old REMCO toy was all there was at the time and was a favorite childhood toy...Wild 1960's colors and all.
I had a number of them back in the early 1970's, And each one was some combonation of black/red, And Red/black.

I never could find one that matched the color of the robot on the box.
It had to be really rare.


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks spocks beard, that is a striking display of contrasts! 

I received a black/red REMCO Robot for Christmas 1969 when I was 4 years old. It's long, long gone, but I did pick up a repro box a few years back which looks quite nice. Maybe once my kit is finished, I'll display it next to the box. 

I liked your picture so much I saved it to my personal collection!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Dave in RI said:


> Thanks spocks beard, that is a striking display of contrasts!
> 
> I received a black/red REMCO Robot for Christmas 1969 when I was 4 years old. It's long, long gone, but I did pick up a repro box a few years back which looks quite nice. Maybe once my kit is finished, I'll display it next to the box.
> 
> I liked your picture so much I saved it to my personal collection!


Thanks, I think the very early REMCO robots were released in various blue/red,
red/blue color schemes at least until around 1968.

After that i believe they stopped using that beautiful blue colored plastic in favor of black plastic.

I have seen so many color variants of this toy it is mind boggling.:freak:
Also the very first robots issued had chrome plated claws that broke even easier than the clear ones.

Someone should write a book on that REMCO robot.
It would be some very interesting reading.:thumbsup:

Here is a shot of my REMCO robot on display beside the original box.
I won this robot along with the box and original instructions off of ebay many years ago.

As you can see, his color is a reversal of the robot on the box.
It still functions like new, And occasionally i'll pop the batteries in and watch him light up and roll along the kitchen floor.



And for good measure here is another shot of the MOEBIUS LIS robot.
By the way Dave in RI, Enjoy your MOEBIUS robot build and please post the completed photo's.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Your turntable is not a display area!!!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Y3a said:


> Your turntable is not a display area!!!


Hee Hee, Yes i agree.

The robot was just hangin out on the turntable dustcover awaiting his new display spot atop of one of my speakers.

Now the booby can chill to the cool sounds of my classic rock collection.

Seriously though, I need to put up a few more shelves for my models.:thumbsup:


----------

